
[video] Vaynermedia website will not work on a laptop - qwtel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLh7OBI1lqg&feature=youtu.be&t=1095
======
coreyp_1
Sorry, but I despise surfing the web on my phone unless I absolutely must.

And, to save everyone else the trouble: Their site does indeed work on a
laptop, and it looks like every other recent, single-page site. It's filled
with buzzwords that don't actually explain anything about what they do.

:/

------
qwtel
mobile first -- and last

